# Genghis Khan Bloodline APBT or AMBully?



## Jay724 (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm just curious whether the Genghis Khan bloodline is APBT or AM Bully, because a buddy of mine says his dog is APBT and one of the bloodlines is Genghis Khan and it's really tall and weighs 70+ lbs. I don't have much knowledge in bloodlines, so I thought I'd ask the knowledgeable people of this board.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Its an American Bully Line and one that was never at any point APBT.


----------



## Jay724 (Jun 11, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Its an American Bully Line and one that was never at any point APBT.


Thanks! That's what I thought.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yup, one of my dogs is heavy GK. its a bully line.


----------



## #hortipenny (May 26, 2016)

American_Pit13 said:


> Its an American Bully Line and one that was never at any point APBT.


The OG GK owned by Chow Li in Costa Mesa, CA during the early 2000's was 100% UKC 'PR' APBT. I owned 2 of his offspring (both passed in the last 4 months at 15 years old) whittens california blue sky was his daughter born in 2000 with IDENTICAL markings to him (white socks, chest, and a ribbon around his neck with a blue dot in the middle of the stripe between the shoulder blades.) #hortipenny was born in 2001 or 2 when Chow Li breed ghengis kon ton li With Chakka Kahn from east side long beach. she was also UKC 'PR'. she was also a fighting dog. (boo) I rescued #hortipenny from those dudes the day before she was going to be used as a bait dog. I can assure you GKTL from Costa Mesa was a "real" APBT, and also probably the biggest contributor to the modern day SoCal Bullies. Chow Li bread that dog constantly for 13 years. He passed away at 16. He was tall, his head was like 23" or something crazy for that time. And he was a gentle, beautiful, well focused dog who was game as fuck, but always looking at Chow for instructions. An amazing dog. I know this post is old, just reminiscing about my dog and googled his name. you can see penny on instagram under the #hortipenny hash tag. respect.


----------



## Conan1503 (9 mo ago)

#hortipenny said:


> The OG GK owned by Chow Li in Costa Mesa, CA during the early 2000's was 100% UKC 'PR' APBT. I owned 2 of his offspring (both passed in the last 4 months at 15 years old) whittens california blue sky was his daughter born in 2000 with IDENTICAL markings to him (white socks, chest, and a ribbon around his neck with a blue dot in the middle of the stripe between the shoulder blades.) #hortipenny was born in 2001 or 2 when Chow Li breed ghengis kon ton li With Chakka Kahn from east side long beach. she was also UKC 'PR'. she was also a fighting dog. (boo) I rescued #hortipenny from those dudes the day before she was going to be used as a bait dog. I can assure you GKTL from Costa Mesa was a "real" APBT, and also probably the biggest contributor to the modern day SoCal Bullies. Chow Li bread that dog constantly for 13 years. He passed away at 16. He was tall, his head was like 23" or something crazy for that time. And he was a gentle, beautiful, well focused dog who was game as fuck, but always looking at Chow for instructions. An amazing dog. I know this post is old, just reminiscing about my dog and googled his name. you can see penny on instagram under the #hortipenny hash tag. respect.





#hortipenny said:


> The OG GK owned by Chow Li in Costa Mesa, CA during the early 2000's was 100% UKC 'PR' APBT. I owned 2 of his offspring (both passed in the last 4 months at 15 years old) whittens california blue sky was his daughter born in 2000 with IDENTICAL markings to him (white socks, chest, and a ribbon around his neck with a blue dot in the middle of the stripe between the shoulder blades.) #hortipenny was born in 2001 or 2 when Chow Li breed ghengis kon ton li With Chakka Kahn from east side long beach. she was also UKC 'PR'. she was also a fighting dog. (boo) I rescued #hortipenny from those dudes the day before she was going to be used as a bait dog. I can assure you GKTL from Costa Mesa was a "real" APBT, and also probably the biggest contributor to the modern day SoCal Bullies. Chow Li bread that dog constantly for 13 years. He passed away at 16. He was tall, his head was like 23" or something crazy for that time. And he was a gentle, beautiful, well focused dog who was game as fuck, but always looking at Chow for instructions. An amazing dog. I know this post is old, just reminiscing about my dog and googled his name. you can see penny on instagram under the #hortipenny hash tag. respect.





#hortipenny said:


> The OG GK owned by Chow Li in Costa Mesa, CA during the early 2000's was 100% UKC 'PR' APBT. I owned 2 of his offspring (both passed in the last 4 months at 15 years old) whittens california blue sky was his daughter born in 2000 with IDENTICAL markings to him (white socks, chest, and a ribbon around his neck with a blue dot in the middle of the stripe between the shoulder blades.) #hortipenny was born in 2001 or 2 when Chow Li breed ghengis kon ton li With Chakka Kahn from east side long beach. she was also UKC 'PR'. she was also a fighting dog. (boo) I rescued #hortipenny from those dudes the day before she was going to be used as a bait dog. I can assure you GKTL from Costa Mesa was a "real" APBT, and also probably the biggest contributor to the modern day SoCal Bullies. Chow Li bread that dog constantly for 13 years. He passed away at 16. He was tall, his head was like 23" or something crazy for that time. And he was a gentle, beautiful, well focused dog who was game as fuck, but always looking at Chow for instructions. An amazing dog. I know this post is old, just reminiscing about my dog and googled his name. you can see penny on instagram under the #hortipenny hash tag. respect.


Do you know how to get a hold of chow li? I actually have an offspring of one of his dogs, We named him wicked and he unfortunately passed away late last year. I still have his son but I would love to ad a new puppy to the fam. The best dogs ever!I’ve been trying to find him but have no luck. Please let me know if you know how to contact him. Thanks!


----------

